# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Care Sheet : Rhacophorus genus (flying/shrub frogs)

## Creamballman

I was browsing the internets, and I was shocked not to have found a single care sheet on flying frogs. I know that some are kept in captivity. If I can ask for a specific species, it would be Rhacophorus Reinwardtii, it is beautiful and I have seen it In the pet market

----------


## Carlos

When a care sheet is not available, then you do the best next thing.  Read biological type articles that deal with species ecology like these: AmphibiaWeb - Rhacophorus reinwardtii and Rhacophorus reinwardtii (Black-webbed Treefrog).  From them you get an idea of frog requirements:  insect/larvae diet; humid arboreal set-up with water available in bottom; and enclosure to fit 3.5 in. tree frog.  Even if temperature/humidity is not available; you can interpolate from a region weather page or geographical distribution map.  Also, look at care sheets for similar frogs too.  Once you keep frogs successfully for a year or so; write the first care sheet and get it published here  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Creamballman

thanks!

----------

